# infusing liquors into hard candies



## popcornmaker (Oct 18, 2017)

So I've been having trouble making the champagne flavor stay in the hard candies that I make. I've done it two ways: replacing the water for champagne and/or adding champagne closer to when the base is done. Both ways it's seemed to cook off and the flavor is minimal and more sweet than I prefer. I was thinking of using a Chardonnay instead of champagne. Thoughts or ideas?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Champagne is a tough flavor to nail.
Have you thought to try any of the super concentrated flavorings?
My go to is lorrannoils.com and have been super impressed by their quality and pricing.

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Also check out Bickford Flavors. Google them.


----------



## popcornmaker (Oct 18, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> Champagne is a tough flavor to nail.
> Have you thought to try any of the super concentrated flavorings?
> My go to is lorrannoils.com and have been super impressed by their quality and pricing.
> 
> mimi


I use Lorann already but like you said champagne is tough to nail which is why I tried to do it with real champagne instead of the flavoring. So now I'm really stumped


----------



## popcornmaker (Oct 18, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> Also check out Bickford Flavors. Google them.


I'll check them out. Thank you


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

popcornmaker said:


> I use Lorann already but like you said champagne is tough to nail which is why I tried to do it with real champagne instead of the flavoring. So now I'm really stumped


So how did the LorAnn not meet your expectations?
I have never used it myself but have read posts on CakeCentral re it being the best thing since sliced bread.
Just wondering if I should give it a whirl or not (and why not).... promised last November to do a NY eve event cake and will need to pull the trigger soon.
Thx.

mimi


----------



## popcornmaker (Oct 18, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> So how did the LorAnn not meet your expectations?
> I have never used it myself but have read posts on CakeCentral re it being the best thing since sliced bread.
> Just wondering if I should give it a whirl or not (and why not).... promised last November to do a NY eve event cake and will need to pull the trigger soon.
> Thx.
> ...


LorAnn is awesome don't get me wrong. The only one I don't like is the Sparkling Wine which is supposed to be Champagne flavor. For me it has an overly powerful sweet smell and taste too it. The kind of champagne flavor that I'm looking for has that sweet, dry, and tart flavor that the oil does not have. I'm mixing a few different ones together and almost have my recipe down. Otherwise all of the other flavors do rock and are at a nice price for us.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

If you are planning on selling any candy with alcohol in it, please check your local and state regulations. Here in Wisconsin, it is illegal to sell any candy that has more than 0.5% alcohol in it. Even boiling booze will leave some residual alcohol so make sure that you check your local laws and make sure that your product abides by those laws. And yes, most of those laws make allowances for extracts (which are usually alcohol based) on the premise that those are food products and not alcohol products and thus are regulated differently. Yes, the laws can be confusing and sometimes somewhat arbitrary.


----------

